# upcoming youth pheasant season



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

I have 3 brittany's that love to put up birds... would love to guide another group of kids this year. 

Had a great time last year.


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

littleking, That is a very decent thing that you and Dragons4u are doing, offering your dogs and time to help youngsters in the youth season. Teaching responsible, ethical future hunters and dog owners is very noble. I saw your crew in another thread and they look like they surely enjoy doing what they were bred for. Enjoy your bird season. Dan


----------



## MontyOaks (Sep 4, 2011)

Greetings littleking,

I have a couple boys that I am just getting into shotgunning. We are evidently not too far from you. What is the story on getting together with you?

Thanks.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

Last year we met up at Delaware and had a blast... feel free to email me (pm me for details) and we can get together.

Last year I guided for 4 boys on the first day, and 3 days on the second... had a blast!

pics from last year: http://www.huntohio.net/index.php?t=msg&goto=41816


----------



## Big Mo (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi Little King, I left a message for Dragons, too, We are very interested, 2 11 year olds, We are in Cincy, I saw you have hunted Caeser Creek before, if you are this way again, we would meet you and Dragons. Thanks, Mo


----------



## zimbass (Feb 7, 2010)

It's great for the kids and people that don't have the opportunity to hunt behind nice dogs and also great to get the dogs warmed up for the upcoming season. I'll be taking my 11 yr old and my friends 14 yr old.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

Wish i lived closer to cinci


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

Big mo i live in sharonville and could probably help you out if your kids are safe. I have 1 old pointer and 2 pups 1 a pointer and 1 a gsp. The old hound is good to go, hoping the young pointer will see some action this year but don't expect much. What kind of gun would your youngsters be using?


----------

